# Other Discussions > Hair Loss Rants >  Bad head shape

## Diddles

I'm thinning quite badly on top and buzz my hair down to 2mm every week. I'm 32 and I'm worried that my head will look awful when I lose all my hair. Will it look OK, I know I have no choice but I don't like it.

----------


## mrclean

Looks fine to me.  You don't have a giant head so don't worry about it.  We all think people are looking at us but really no one cares but us.

----------


## Diffuse33

I echo the comment above, looks fine to me as well. Some people do, unfortunately, have 'bad' shaped heads, and then go bald as well... it's kind of like a double slap in the face I guess. However, I can confidently say you are not one of those.

----------


## Diddles

Thanks guys, just got to stop being so self conscious and learn to not give a crap!

----------


## Hairicane

Your noggin looks average size to me.

----------


## amityusa0106

Your baldness is quite severe, so to improve it, you should take functional foods and use hair sprays to support hair growth. drift boss

----------

